# Choice of Handgun for a First Timer



## Nick.At.Night (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I was doing research here and on other sites and narrowed down a list of handguns that I want to buy for my first handgun, to three. They are: Glock 19, Springfield Armory XDM Compact, and a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. I was wondering does anyone have any more suggestions or preferences as to which of these three? My father who is a Gun Enthusiast mentioned I should go with a Glock though that is why I kept it to three so I can go rent these three and see which I like best. I am just looking for mostly target practice.

Also since it is my first time I would be looking to get the following:

Gun Safety Training
Basic Gun Training
Gun Safe
Separate Safe for Ammo
Permit with Sheriffs Department (Live in PA)

Anything I am missing?

Thank you!


----------



## ToxicWaste (Dec 14, 2013)

Doing research is great, I would continue to do research and not get what other people have just because they like it. I have several handguns and did extensive research. I also checked with my friends and have seen what they like. I also cheeked into the industry to see what law enforcements agencies use.

There are many excellent choices available to you. I you have friends with a wide assortment of hand guns, see if they will take you to the range and try different hand guns, and see what you like. I have used many friends guns and evaluated them to see if I like them or not.

A handgun, I have to have one that feels comfortable in my hand, like it is made for me, firing it, I have to like the performance, accuracy, and everything about it. One of the guns I own, which I like how it feels in my hand, I like the stainless sleek look too. It is a Sig Sauer 380 auto, 7 round magazine. It is a nice gun, and one of the higher priced 380 autos. What I don't like about it after shooting at the range many times, is every shot, when the slide blows back to eject the spent cartridge, sometimes the slide nicks the top of my hand, and I get a little bit of scratch, not enough for a band aid, but this is a bad feature for such an expensive weapon. I do like this Sig Sauer P232 for many good reasons, but it is the only hand gun that I have had this problem with.

You will probably notice that there are many good opinions on which firearm to purchase, and they are all probably good. I can tell you what I have and why, but you may like something else. Pick the caliber that suits you, and do research, and hopefully you have a friend that has one for you to try at the range.

Happy firearm hunting for the one that is made for you.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You picked a good top three. I would try and shoot them if possible. You may also consider a full size pistol since you are mainly target shooting and not carrying concealed. Full size pistols tend to be easier to shoot than compacts. I have heard a lot of good things about S&W MP handguns, you may want to try and shoot one. Good luck, whatever you decide on it will take practice. I have a few Glocks that I am very happy with. I shot a friends XDM and I liked it too.


----------



## Nick.At.Night (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback Rusty and Toxic! I am planning, when my Dad comes down to visit, to go out target practice with him. I will definitely try to rent as many as possible, as well as try some full-size guns!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

After a while you will develop your our style or list of like vs. dislikes. Myself, I don't like striker fired pistols, plastic frames, etc. So guns that you buy before you know what you like will most likely traded away. These are costly mistakes you'll make along the way. Investments in holsters and ammo will happen too. 

I think your first pistol should be .22. It will be cheap to run, it will teach you about handling a pistol and you'll probably keep it forever while your education develops.


----------



## Schroedinger (Mar 7, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> After a while you will develop your our style or list of like vs. dislikes. Myself, I don't like striker fired pistols, plastic frames, etc. So guns that you buy before you know what you like will most likely traded away. These are costly mistakes you'll make along the way. Investments in holsters and ammo will happen too.
> 
> I think your first pistol should be .22. It will be cheap to run, it will teach you about handling a pistol and you'll probably keep it forever while your education develops.


I recently went through a "first handgun" search like you. I think the advice in this thread is good so far. What I discovered is that there are SO many options available, it's easy to fall into analysis paralysis. At some point, you just have to pick one and buy it. The more you shoot, the more you know. And the more guns you will probably want to buy.

You didn't mention how much shooting experience you have. I had a lot of experience shooting rifles before my first handgun, so I was pretty familiar with safety and felt OK going to a semi-auto. For somebody who's brand new to shooting, I like the recommendation for a .22 revolver. Easy to understand, simple, safe, cheap to shoot, and (most importantly) fun. Get a good S&W, Ruger or Colt and it's a "forever" gun that you'll someday use to teach your kids shooting.

If you don't want a .22, then I would stick with the "classics" for your first gun. You may love them and keep them, you may eventually sell them, but you won't lose your shorts in the process. A S&W 686 for a revolver is an excellent choice. For semi-auto, a 1911 in .45 ACP or something similar in 9mm like a CZ-75 is an excellent choice. Reliable, easy to shoot, and lots of aftermarket parts and accessories to customize. Bear in mind that 9mm ammo is usually much cheaper than .38, .357, .40S&W, .45, etc. I'm not a Glock guy, but the G19 is about as "classic" as you're gonna find in a polymer pistol.

My search led me to a CZ-75B 9mm in stainless steel as a first gun. I absolutely love it. My 2nd gun was a Ruger Mark III, which is a classic .22LR semi-automatic. Also a blast to shoot, but a bit of a PITA to take apart to clean. I have since done a lot of customization to both guns... trigger work, grips, springs, etc.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great choices. I would add the following to consider, although a few might be a little pricey. 

Sig M11A1 ($900)
S&W M&P series ($500 range)
Steyr ($500 range)
CZ

I carry the G19 Gen4, btw, and I also own the G17 Gen4. Both are great pistols, and you'd be hard pressed to find a better EDC/personal defense or even a combat weapon.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would get the Glock 19 hands down has been the best platform for me in handguns for over 20 years. I still have my Gen 2 but now I carry the Gen 3 most of the time followed by a S&W 3913 for daily carry.


----------



## Nick.At.Night (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you all for all the feedback! I do have some experience with Rifles and Handguns. I used to shoot with my dad as a kid, but haven't since then, so I will be taking safety courses as well as a basic handgun course.


----------



## Svenskman (May 8, 2014)

"I think your first pistol should be .22." -Spike12.

I'd agree with a .22 being a first gun...if one can get ammo to feed it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nick.At.Night said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was doing research here and on other sites and narrowed down a list of handguns that I want to buy for my first handgun, to three. They are: Glock 19, Springfield Armory XDM Compact, and a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. I was wondering does anyone have any more suggestions or preferences as to which of these three? My father who is a Gun Enthusiast mentioned I should go with a Glock though that is why I kept it to three so I can go rent these three and see which I like best. I am just looking for mostly target practice.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're on the right track. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4, but there are lots of fine choices. For me the Glock 19 offers the absolute best in quality, concealability, and capacity. I've carried everything from a Sig, FN, S&W, Styer, Colt, Springfield, Keltec, etc., and nothing beats a Glock for pure EDC. The price, reliability, safety, ergonomics, profile, you name it, Glock is professional grade for the most extreme circumstances. That said, there are other fine pistols to choose from. It's just up to you. But of the group you mentioned I recommend the Glock, hands down. Nothing wrong with getting a few though! Nothing at all. Welcome and all the best!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't agree with the .22. I would start with a 9mm. 22's are for certain competitions, plinking and teaching kids. Given you listing of compact pistols, I bet that you are looking for a defensive weapon.

I have Glocks and CZ's. knowing what I know and looking at the size of pistol you are considering, I would probably get a Glock 19, a CZ P-01 or a CZ P-07. The Glock is probably easier to carry, the CZ's will probably shoot a little more accurately. The CZ's are a little more complicated but most find that they have better ergonomics than a Glock.

But as many will tell you, go find a place that you can shoot some of these guns. I was sold on a Sig 226 until I actually shot one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> I don't agree with the .22. I would start with a 9mm. 22's are for certain competitions, plinking and teaching kids. Given you listing of compact pistols, I bet that you are looking for a defensive weapon.
> 
> I have Glocks and CZ's. knowing what I know and looking at the size of pistol you are considering, I would probably get a Glock 19, a CZ P-01 or a CZ P-07. The Glock is probably easier to carry, the CZ's will probably shoot a little more accurately. The CZ's are a little more complicated but most find that they have better ergonomics than a Glock.
> 
> But as many will tell you, go find a place that you can shoot some of these guns. I was sold on a Sig 226 until I actually shot one.


Agreed! Nothing tells you what's best for you like experience.


----------



## natsb (Sep 18, 2013)

I would also avoid the .22. There is no sense in getting a gun you can't shoot for lack of ammo.

I spent a long time studying the interweb looking for the right gun. When I finnaly got around to shooting some rentals, I was drawn to the SR40c like a magnet. I think it took me about four months to pick my first pistol.

My wife, on the other hand, took about 20 seconds. She looked in a display case, pointed to a XDm 5.25 .45, and said "That one's cute, I'll take it."


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

For what its worth, a .22 is a good way to practice and shoot cheaply, so think about it for that reason alone ( I have several for that reason alone). Then rent all the handguns you can find or find a friend to go with you who owns several and try those. Before you buy find the one that YOU are most comfortable with shooting. The better you like it the more you will shoot and practice is what will make you a good shot. This from someone who has been shooting for over 50 years and a small collection of 50+ handguns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nick.At.Night said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was doing research here and on other sites and narrowed down a list of handguns that I want to buy for my first handgun, to three. They are: Glock 19, Springfield Armory XDM Compact, and a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. I was wondering does anyone have any more suggestions or preferences as to which of these three? My father who is a Gun Enthusiast mentioned I should go with a Glock though that is why I kept it to three so I can go rent these three and see which I like best. I am just looking for mostly target practice.
> 
> ...


Which one of your dad's guns do you like to shoot the most? Try to find some hand guns to shoot if you can. Holding them in the store is different than shooting them to the range. All the guns you listed would be good ones, but the proof is in the pudding. JMHO.


----------



## Tenmagnet (Apr 17, 2014)

Glock
Says Tommy Lee Jones


----------

